# Mozzerella question



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been making the microwave mozz for about a year now...easy, and it's the right texture for grating for pizza. I'd like to try to make a soft, fresh eaten-on-it's-own version, but I don't think this recipe will work, or will it? Do I just not nuke it as long?

Or should I just try to go with the "traditional" recipe?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Soft means more moisture is retained. You need to let the rennet set longer, cut the curd larger, heal the curd, and then treat it gently to ensure that water and fat are not lost.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 9, 2013)

Is the receipe on line...if not would you post it. Would love to try it.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a recipe found here: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f22/cheese-recipes-21903/ Good Luck! Mozzarella eludes me


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 10, 2013)

We eat the microwave mozzarella.. I can't keep it in the house. Hubby and the kids start snacking on it as soon as its done.


----------

